
DEX UI: A science fiction desktop running on Linux - _sdegutis
https://github.com/seenaburns/dex-ui
======
_sdegutis
This is _incredibly_ cool. I just wish there were something like it for macOS
in Homebrew so I could try it out! Looks like this is written using
openFrameworks, which I've never heard of before.

